# What is your blood type?



## infjhere (Mar 8, 2016)

I B-elieve I am B-postive. But, I am anemic and cannot give blood. Will gladly receive it if necessary though.


----------



## huehuehue (Mar 19, 2016)

O-


----------



## WardRhiannon (Feb 1, 2012)

A+


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

B+ for the longest time I thought I was O . My mother told me I'm O +. It wasn't until I was pregnant with my son - that my dr informed me I'm B+ hahaha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ann18 (Jun 1, 2016)

B


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

B-


----------



## Blessing (Jul 17, 2016)

O+


----------



## 33778 (Feb 26, 2012)

ai.tran.75 said:


> B+ for the longest time I thought I was O . My mother told me I'm O +. It wasn't until I was pregnant with my son - that my dr informed me I'm B+ hahaha


 Something similar happened to me. For the longest time I thought I was A+ ( that's the result I've got when I was pregnant with my first child) almost ten years later when I was pregnant with my second child, I got re tested and got O+. My doctor wanted me to run the test once more to be sure and got O+ for the second time.
Somehow they messed up when they tested me for the first time. I'm just happy I didn't need a transfusion during that time


----------



## throughtheroses (May 25, 2016)

AB+


----------



## Vivid Melody (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm an A and actually there is some correlation with blood type and personality because for instance, type A's produce a higher amount of cortisol (the stress hormone) which inevitably has an effect on your personality. O's on the other hand, produce more adrenaline. I think there's even cases of people getting transplants from another blood type and taking on traits of that blood type.

I also follow the genotype diet which is just a more individualized version of the blood type diet. It's interesting. I recommend the Live Right 4 Your Type book to learn more about it because it's the most informative.


----------



## Im FiNe (Oct 17, 2013)

I've made it to 51, and I have no idea what my blood type is. :blushed:


----------



## Zeta Neprok (Jul 27, 2010)

A+
Unfortunately for me the only time I've seen an A+ next to my name was in relation to my blood type :tongue:


----------



## Stachan (Jul 8, 2016)

B+


----------



## Riven (Jan 17, 2015)

A+


----------



## The Unseen (Oct 26, 2010)

A+


----------



## littleinfp (Oct 23, 2015)

A -


----------

